# My Ping spikes up because of someone launching a facebook game!



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

Basically I've had issues with my ISP for years but only figured out the cause of my major problem today! I ran ping tests and asked my mom to launch one of her Facebook games that she literally plays every five minutes everyday and the connection spiked right when she did it, I tried her launching google and other pages nothing made a fluctuation in the connection until she launches any Facebook game. Now this is truly a problem for me as I play competitive e Sports and I need stable connection for me to excel in the scene and I can't have 1 game without major ping spikes that makes me teleport in different directions. So I was wondering if in anyway I could make it better because she won't just stop playing her facebook games cause that is all she does all day! Also I would gladly switch providers but there is no other provider in my area for 100 km's.


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2016)

You could try going into your router and adjusting the QoS to work in favor of your computer's internal IP.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 21, 2016)

Please let us know the router you are currently using in order for us to assist further. Thank you.


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Actiontec model: GT784WN!


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

erocker said:


> You could try going into your router and adjusting the QoS to work in favor of your computer's internal IP.


Actually is it just my Ipv4 address and what do I set my TOS Bit value at?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 21, 2016)

How much bandwidth do you have? Usually, latency going up when something occurs is the result of  saturating your connection. What does speedtest say?

Also, don't triple post like you just did, there is an edit button for a reason. I figured I would be nice and say something before a mod comes around and tells you to follow the forum guidelines.


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> How much bandwidth do you have? Usually, latency going up when something occurs is the result of  saturating your connection. What does speedtest say?
> 
> Also, don't triple post like you just did, there is an edit button for a reason. I figured I would be nice and say something before a mod comes around and tells you to follow the forum guidelines.


Thanks and I have 6800 kbits/s downstream and 500 upstream!


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd wireshark the connection, find the IP of the facebook game or just throttle facebook all together on this screen:

Note; you might want to add multiple IP  addresses/ranges.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 21, 2016)

Michael Thibodeau said:


> Thanks and I have 6800 kbits/s downstream and 500 upstream!


Ouch, half a megabit up is very, very, low IMHO. 6MB down isn't terrible but, your mom is probably saturating the connection when it first loads since it's really not hard to saturate 6Mbit but, 0.5Mbit upload is pretty abysmal IMHO.

QoS might mitigate the issue but, there is only so much QoS will do for a pipe so small. Your best bet might be to decrease the priority of HTTP/HTTPS traffic.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure if QoS is going to help in this case. The network upload speed is just too narrow.

And, well, your mom pays the bill, right? So, she should have the priority...


----------



## Ruyki (Jan 21, 2016)

Why would QoS not help?

Games only need a little bandwidth. As long as game traffic is prioritized and mom's flash game download is throttled on the gateway, his games should have little or no lag.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 21, 2016)

Why should his mother be throttled? She's likely the one who's paying the bill.

I am not sure which facebook game she plays, but a facebook game has a lot of stuff going on on a screen. Chat, rotating ads, badly optimized flash.


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Why should his mother be throttled? She's likely the one who's paying the bill.
> 
> I am not sure which facebook game she plays, but a facebook game has a lot of stuff going on on a screen. Chat, rotating ads, badly optimized flash.


Actually I pay the internet as I am the one who needed internet in the first place but I don't know about throttling would affect her side because she says it takes long to load even when I'm not home!


----------



## Ruyki (Jan 21, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Why should his mother be throttled? She's likely the one who's paying the bill.
> 
> I am not sure which facebook game she plays, but a facebook game has a lot of stuff going on on a screen. Chat, rotating ads, badly optimized flash.



Throttled to a speed just below what the connection is capable of. This will cause little or no slow down for mom, but it will allow latency sensitive traffic to be prioritized and delivered in a timely manner.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 21, 2016)

Michael Thibodeau said:


> Actually I pay the internet as I am the one who needed internet in the first place but I don't know about throttling would affect her side because she says it takes long to load even when I'm not home!



In that case, throttle her all you wish. I haven't got a problem with the idea then. Even if she is throttled, she may not notice a thing if it is already that slow.


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

Ruyki said:


> Throttled to a speed just below what the connection is capable of. This will cause little or no slow down for mom, but it will allow latency sensitive traffic to be prioritized and delivered in a timely manner.


How should I do that I don't really see an option for access restriction on my router settings!


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2016)

500k is pretty restrictive. There shouldn't be _that_ much upload needed for her Facebook game though. I'd definitely recommend QoS just to encourage everything to play nicely though.


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the answers! Delete thread please?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 22, 2016)

Did you find the screen I showed u?


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 22, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Did you find the screen I showed u?


Yeah it was already enabled.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2016)

You need an intervention on your mom. Get her off the FB games


----------



## Michael Thibodeau (Jan 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> You need an intervention on your mom. Get her off the FB games


Yeah man! Best solution till better providers decide to move around me xD!


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 23, 2016)

People don't understand what QoS is for and what it does. QoS doesn't magically increase bandwidth past your line capability, but it does create such illusion.

Big data downloads aren't as critical as for example online gaming data where delay means everything, but they will stuff the entire connection.

Online gaming however, having bad ping will badly affect the whole experience.

But if you let short bursts of online gaming data to whiz past big numbers of casual download packets, you won't even notice it for the big download, but ping for online gaming may drop so dramatically you can hardly notice there is any other traffic. And since gaming data doesn't really use much bandwidth, both can co-exist without many downsides. That's what QoS is doing. It's letting fast but small traffic past big and sluggish trailers...


----------

